# Hot burger or Dog pattie, you decide



## biaviian (Jun 30, 2017)

I woke up this morning with the urge to have a fatty for dinner.  I laid out my bacon then ground beef then I seasoned it.  Next came the cheese, smoked cheddar.  It was then that I opened the fridge looking for some veggies that I saw the hot dogs and because they are nutritional equals I decided to go with the dogs.  

I was perplexed with how I would eat it.  I use ketchup on my burgers but mustard on my dogs.  To me, they are mutually exclusive, so I was in a pickle, a sweet pickle.  Because I couldn't make a choice, I decided to go with hot sauce, and I'm glad I did.  I let it rest then I cut it, topped it with muenster cheese, and put it over the fire, on foil, then onto buns and into our bellies.













2017-06-30 11.22.58.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


















2017-06-30 11.24.16.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


















2017-06-30 11.26.04.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


















2017-06-30 11.29.28.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


















2017-06-30 17.48.58.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


















2017-06-30 17.50.30.jpg



__ biaviian
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jun 30, 2017)

That looks tasty,but I will need a dill pickle,ketchup and mustard.Thumbs Up


----------



## griz400 (Jun 30, 2017)

nice fattie ....


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2017)

That does look good.

They way you lay the bacon out first then roll, means you have bacon inside too.

Points


----------



## biaviian (Jun 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That does look good.
> 
> They way you lay the bacon out first then roll, means you have bacon inside too.
> 
> Points


 Exactly.  I try to do that with all of my fatties.  I want thin layers that are throughout so it can be eaten on a bun and get a similar taste each bite.  You can follow a vein of bacon in that last picture that ends at the cheese.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> That looks tasty,but I will need a dill pickle,ketchup and mustard.


I almost put mayo, ketchup, pickle, onion, and mustard on the sandwich.  

The best dog I've ever had was a place in Easton, PA called Jimmy's.  They had ketchup, mustard, dill pickle, and onions, maybe not onions.  If you got one with everything, they skipped the ketchup.  I guess they didn't think ketchup belonged on the bun.  An old man owned and ran it every day for nearly his whole life.  A few fingers on his left hand are permanently stained yellow from all of the mustard.  Boiled dogs and steamed buns.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 30, 2017)

I love it!  Points to you!  It is a hot dog in a fatty!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Nicely done!

Al


----------

